# cyrus-imapd autocreatequota funkt nicht

## bbuehler

Hallo

ich habe hier einen Mailserver amd64 mit cyrus-imapd 2.3.16. Die Funktionen autocreatequota, autocreateinboxfolders gehen nicht. 

/etc/imapd.conf

...

defaultacl: anyone p

createonpost: yes

autocreateinboxfolders: Sent | Drafts | Trash | spam | virus

autosubscribeinboxfolders: Sent | Drafts | Trash | spam | virus

autocreatequota: 15000

quotawarn: 90

Wie es scheint ist diese Option bei Gentoo nicht implementiert. Es soll ein USE-Flag "autocreate" geben. Dies ist aber wirkungslos.

Kann hier jemand helfen?

Herzlichen Dank für jeden Beitrag.

Bernhard

----------

## Tiberian

Hi,

also ich setze hier auf die Cyrus-Version 2.3.14 und da funktioniert das mit dem gesetzten Use-Flag einwandfrei. Der einzige Unterschied den ich zu deiner Konfiguration feststellen konnte:

```

autocreateinboxfolders: Sent|Drafts|Trash|Junk|Spam|Ham

autosubscribeinboxfolders: Sent|Drafts|Trash|Junk|Spam|Ham

```

Ich habe keine Leerzeichen zwischen den Verzeichnisnamen, ansonsten alles gleich.

Die Verzeichnisse bzw. Inboxen werden ja erst erstellt, wenn an den User eine Email zugestellt wird oder er sich zum ersten Mal einloggt. Schau doch mal ob der Login überhaupt erfolgreich klappt bzw. stell mal mit nem lokalen Mailer per LMTP ne Mail zu.

Grüße

Tiberian

----------

## bbuehler

Hallo Tiberian

herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort. Die Lösung mit den Blanks wäre wohl zu einfach (hilft nicht).

Uebrigens hatte ich vorher die Version 2.3.14 (auch ohne Ergebnis).

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass es beim emergen schon gar nicht stimmt, wäre sehr froh wenn du mir hier weiter Hilfe/Auskunft leisten könntest:

/etc/portage/package.use

net-mail/cyrus-imapd autocreate -pam sieve ssl tcpd -idled -kerberos -kolab -nntp -replication -snmp

#  emerge -av cyrus-imapd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.3.16  USE="sieve ssl tcpd -idled -kerberos -nntp -pam -replication -snmp" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] no

Das Flag autocreate wird "unterschlagen".

Wird bei dir dieses Flag beim emergen auch angezeigt?

Die gewünschte Funktion geht weder nach einem erfolgreichen Login beim Imap (zB. mit Squirrelmal), auch nicht wenn eine Mail eingeht.

Würdest du bitte einmal prüfen ob bei dir das Flag auch akzeptiert wird?

Vielen Dank

Grüsse 

Bernhard

----------

## firefly

dass das useflag autocreate unterschlagen wird ist kein wunder in den vorhandenen ebuilds für net-mail/cyrus-imapd taucht dieses use-flag nicht auf.

Und anscheinend ist diese funktion nicht im cyrus-imapd eingeflossen, sondern muss immer noch gepatched werden.

http://email.uoa.gr/projects/cyrus/autocreate/

----------

## bbuehler

Hallo firefly

das dachte ich mir schon. Der erw. Patch ist ja schon mehrere Jahre alt und es ist mir unverständlich warum dieser nicht von den Gentoo Entwicklern aufgenommen wurde.

Nur führt mich diese Erkenntnis zu einem weiteren (neuen) Problem. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie dieser Patch in den Emerge-Prozess eingebaut werden kann, bzw. vor der Kompilation richtig integriert wird.

Könnte hier Jemand eine genaue Anweisung geben?

Danke

Bernhard

----------

## Tiberian

Hallo Bernhard,

das ist mir in dem Moment gar nicht aufgefallen. Aber Du hast Recht, der Patch ist nicht mehr drin. Laut http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/net-mail/cyrus-imapd/ChangeLog?hideattic=0&revision=1.155&view=markup wurde der in Version 2.3.11 entfernt, warum steht aber nicht da.

Das letzte Ebuild mit dem Patch findest du hier:

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/net-mail/cyrus-imapd/cyrus-imapd-2.3.11.ebuild?hideattic=0&view=markup

Das kannst du nun entweder manuell runterladen und dann mergen oder versuchen das aktuellste Ebuild bei dir mit den auto*-Patches zu versehen:

```

 # Unsupported UoA patch. Bug #112912 .

109    # http://email.uoa.gr/projects/cyrus/autocreate/

110    if use autocreate ; then

111    epatch "${WORKDIR}/${P}-autocreate-${AUTOCREATE_PATCH_VER}.diff"

112    use drac \

113    && epatch "${FILESDIR}/${PN}-${DRAC_PATCH_VER}-drac_with_autocreate.patch" \

114    && epatch "${S}/contrib/drac_auth.patch"

115    else

116    use drac && epatch "${S}/contrib/drac_auth.patch"

117    fi

118    

119    # Unsupported UoA patch. Bug #133187 .

120    # http://email.uoa.gr/projects/cyrus/autosievefolder/

121    use autosieve && epatch "${WORKDIR}/${P}-autosieve-${AUTOSIEVE_PATCH_VER}.diff" 

```

Zudem musst Du noch die beiden Patches aus dem Repository von oben runterladen.

Die Anleitung wie man Ebuilds ändert und/oder neu erzeugt findest Du auf der gentoo.org Seite.

Bleibt aber die Frage warum der Patch rausgeflogen ist... Kannst ja mal nen Bugreport aufmachen dazu und die URL hier reinposten.

Grüße

Tiberian

----------

## bbuehler

Hallo Tiberian

danke für deinen Antwort, dies hat mich weiter gebracht.

Ich möchte (sofern möglich) die Patches auf der aktuellen Version einspielen. Ganz glücklich bin ich damit noch nicht, hoffe du kannst hier noch etwas weiter helfen.

Auszug aus dem Log von Emerge:

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ^H^H... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.3.16  USE="sieve ssl tcpd -idled -kerberos -nntp -pam -replication -snmp" 0 kB [?=>1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.3.16 from unknown repo

 * cyrus-imapd-2.3.16.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

 * CPV:  net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.3.16

 * REPO:

 * USE:  amd64 elibc_glibc kernel_linux multilib sieve ssl tcpd userland_GNU

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking cyrus-imapd-2.3.16.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.3.16/work

 * Replacing obsolete head/tail with POSIX compliant ones

 *  - fixed /var/tmp/portage/net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.3.16/work/cyrus-imapd-2.3.16/imap/xversion.sh

 * Applying cyrus-imapd-strip.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying cyrus-imapd-2.2-libwrap.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.3.16/work/cyrus-imapd-2.3.16' ...

 * Running aclocal -I cmulocal ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...

  [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.3.16/work

 * Running Patch...

/tmp/cyrus-patch.sh: line 3: epatch: command not found

/tmp/cyrus-patch.sh: line 4: use: command not found

/tmp/cyrus-patch.sh: line 10: use: command not found

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-mail/cyrus-imapd-2.3.16/work/cyrus-imapd-2.3.16 ...

EPATCH und USE werden nicht gefunden.

Dazu habe ich den Foren den Hinweis gefunden dass beim ebuild noch EUTILS nachgetragen werden müsse. Dies ist aber darin.

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-mail/cyrus-imapd/cyrus-imapd-2.3.16.ebuild,v 1.1 2009/12/31 09:29:16 dertobi123 Exp $

EAPI=1

inherit autotools db-use eutils flag-o-matic ssl-cert fixheadtails pam multilib

MY_P=${P/_/}

DESCRIPTION="The Cyrus IMAP Server."

HOMEPAGE="http://asg.web.cmu.edu/cyrus/imapd/"

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.andrew.cmu.edu/pub/cyrus-mail/${MY_P}.tar.gz"

LIBWRAP_PATCH_VER="2.2"

Weisst du hier Rat, was fehlt?

Danke und Grüsse

Bernhard

----------

## bbuehler

Dokumentation des Lösungswegs folgt

----------

